# sizes of drink



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

just interested to know what sizes everyone serves as their standard drinks (flat white, capp etc. ?)

and if you also offer small, medium and large variants?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Flat white/cappa 5oz

Latte 7oz

I push these as much as possible but if someone isn't having it I have 12oz 'special' cups under the counter


----------



## swansea_barista (Aug 8, 2015)

Have had to solve this dilemma in my place recently. I wanted standard single sizes for all drinks. Owner wanted Costa-esque buckets of latte etc. Have managed to get around the problem by creating a specific "latte menu" with caramel latte, baileys latte, hazlenut latte etc. I offer these in 8, 12, and 16oz mugs. Caps, flats, espressos and V60s are then only available in a single size: 8, 5.5, 3, and 5.5oz respectively. This has a number of benefits but mainly it pleases the third wave coffee snobs (like myself) whilst also satisfying the costa/starbucks crowd by offering the best of both worlds.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

That's a big cap and small V60.

I'd say 200g would be a more reasonable V60 with a smaller 5oz cap cup and serving the range server. That's how V60 should be served.

It's partly why the V60 range servers look how they do compared to others too.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Personally for milk drinks I would prefer one size only and one type. That is the size that is preferable for the ratio of espresso to milk and the type to be "with milk" being well textured of no other name. But I fully expect the general public to expect a choice over sizes and a full list of differently named milky coffees.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Small / medium / large flat white is usually a sign of trouble ahead


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks guys!

it seems to be very subjective, and when looking at crockery it doesn't really help either as I see that most coffee shops offer different sizes.

I was thinking a 6oz flat white offered only in this size.

and then not sure whether to offer a 6oz and 8oz or a 8oz and 12oz regular and large sized capp, mocha etc.

latte would probably be a 12oz and 16oz

and filter would be 10oz.

its a tough one as I don't want to put off existing customers but I want to streamline the menu and take off small sizes.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

6oz is probably going to be the size you want for 30-40g espresso output.

Regarding other sizes might come down to what you want the cafe to be, which I have no doubt you have thought a lot about. This should influence everything including things such as sizes and type of drinks offered.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Flat white/cappa 5oz
> 
> Latte 7oz
> 
> I push these as much as possible but if someone isn't having it I have 12oz 'special' cups under the counter


I have moulded my drink making around the notneutral cups

ie

flat white 5oz

cappa 6oz

latte 8oz


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

was thinking of doing similar, but not sure on inker or steelite cups.


----------

